# Shade tree fender dolly



## guzziworksman (Jan 16, 2022)

I had a fender that needed some hammer & dolly work...and I didn't have a dolly that would fit under the fender. I realized I had a hole cutter of exactly the same diameter. So I made/cut this. Far from elegant and at a low level, tool-wise (as is my skill set). But it worked.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 16, 2022)

What size hole saw?


----------



## RustySprockets (Jan 16, 2022)

Always thought a trailer _hitch ball_ would make a good fender dolly, especially if you already own one.


----------



## guzziworksman (Jan 16, 2022)

The one I used cut a 1 3/4" hole - there are a wide variety of hole cutters out there; some are adjustable, so I figure you could find one to fit a particular fender pretty easily. The fender I was working on, is from a '47 Raleigh...so, pretty narrow.


RustySprockets said:


> Always thought a trailer _hitch ball_ would make a good fender dolly, especially if you already own one.



A trailer hitch ball sounds like it would work great!


----------

